# Poor OPSEC; Putting the Intelligence in OSINT



## Brill (Nov 8, 2015)

We regularly hear how social media + dumb ass Joe = intelligence opportunities for our adversaries.  Here is an example what can be done.  This guy is a CIVILIAN so just imagine what a foreign government can do.

ruslan*X*leviev.live*X*journal.com/44827.*X*html

(Delete the *X*'s)

Google CITeam_en for more info on this effort.  Their twitter feed is pretty impressive.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2015)

Are you aware of Bellingcat?  They started as just one guy who took an interest in youtube videos from Libya and Syria, and started analyzing footage to see what kinds of weapons were being employed both by rebel and loyalist forces.  Recently, they've been following the social media presence of Russian soldiers in Ukraine and Syria and have been unraveling quite a bit of the Russian government's narrative.  They also suggested that Malaysia Air MH17 had been downed by a SAM fired by Russian-backed separatists in East Ukraine, and some of their information was included in the Dutch Safety Board official investigation.


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2015)

They're using CIT data.


----------

